# Keswick to Barrow 42.75 miles walk



## Copepod (May 7, 2017)

Yesterday I walked 42.75 miles from near Keswick in the north of the Lake District to Barrow (in Furness) on the south coast of the Lake District. Since 1967, people have walked from Keswick to Barrow over various routes, raising thousands of pounds for local charities. It's commonly known as K2B, with the shorter C2B (Coniston to Barrow) covering the second half of the route. If people think it would be useful, I could write my account, based on walking in 2015 and 2017. I'm already thinking about 2018


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 7, 2017)

Fantastic.  I'd be interested in your account of it.


----------



## Lindarose (May 7, 2017)

Well done on a very long walk there Copepod. I'd love to read your account.


----------



## Copepod (May 7, 2017)

OK, two people are interested, so I'll write within the next week. I want to cover the days after, so won't do it just yet.


----------



## Copepod (May 13, 2017)

Here's my report. A bit of an epic, so you may want to scroll to end section for tips for your endurance event.

Keswick to Barrow walk / K2B / 42.75 miles / Saturday 6th May 2017.

History to Keswick to Barrow Walk
The first Keswick to Barrow walk took place on 1st April 1967, starting from Castlerigg Stone Circle. It has its origins in the 1966 statement by John F Kennedy that every American should be able to walk 50 miles in a day. The next year, several Americans were working on HMS Resolution, the first Royal Navy Polaris Submarine in Barrow Shipyard. Installations Manager (Submarines) challenged Commanding Officer of HMS Resolution to walk from Keswick to Barrow, roughly 50 miles. The challenge became three way when the Head of Commercial Department of Vickers heard about it. HMS Resolution won the team challenge, but the first man home was a dockyard worker.

Over the years, start locations and total distances have changed to lessen traffic congestion etc. What started as a challenge for men working in Barrow Dockyard rapidly became an important annual event for community members from the town of Barrow in Furness, gradually extending to the south Lakes area and beyond. In recent years, around 3000 people walk or run and round £350,000 is raised each year for charities and good causes. Since 2010, a shorter walk, Coniston to Barrow (C2B), roughly the second half has been walked by over 1000 a year, particularly youngsters, for whom the full 40+ miles would be too much.
The history is described more fully at https://keswick2barrow.co.uk/history-walk

Personal History with K2B
I heard about K2B from fellow marshals on a mountain running event, and felt it was something I could do. I walked K2B for the first time in 2015 (aged 49), then had to miss 2016 because of a family celebration. I’d have preferred the walk to being surrounded by married couples and having to wear posh clothes. I’m female, now 51 years old, and have always been a keen walker, but never competitive in sports. I enjoyed athletics and cross country running at school, did a few Ranger Guide / Venture Scout endurance events as a teenager, plus an average of one arctic expedition in each decade from teens to 40s. However, keeping active by cycling for transport, plus orienteering since age 35 years a few parkruns a year since they became available beyond London is more important than more extreme activities.

Diagnosis with type 1 diabetes came aged 30 years in 1996, while working in New Zealand. I use Humalin I twice a day as my long acting insulin and Humalog as my short acting. It is on days such as K2B that being able to adjust my Humalin I doses is a real advantage over longer acting, less variable insulins.

Prospective walkers and runners need to register on K2B website, then link with a charity team. Having registered, I looked on K2B Facebook group, and offered to join a group, stating that I’d prefer to help a group that found it harder to raise funds than ones with attractive recipients. I was quickly welcomed by Dystonia Society Barrow and South Lakes Group. The name Dystonia covers a group of neuromuscular disorders, often poorly understood by medics and members of the public. If you haven’t heard of it or know anything about it, then remember how that feels before criticising people who don’t know much about diabetes.

The logistics of the walk mean that buses take walkers and runners from various locations to the start, so that runners can set off at 05:30 and walkers immediately afterwards. Living in West Yorkshire meant that I wanted to stay near a pick up point in Barrow, so back in 2015, I asked for advice about where I could park may car for sleeping, preferably with access to a toilet, on the K2B Dystonia Facebook group. A young woman from Barrow, a runner who now works elsewhere, immediately volunteered a room in her mother’s house. So, I was welcomed not only to the walking / running team, but also to a wonderfully supportive family. They said I’d be welcome to stay again, if doing K2B again, so that’s what happened.

Log of My K2B 2017
Friday 5th May: Left West Yorkshire about 12:00, to drive to Barrow in Furness (about 100 miles), stopping to pick up a few geocaches on the way (an enjoyable bonus while having a break). Ate tea, arrived at friends’ home about 19:30. Sociable evening, involving lots of tea drinking, plus some fruit cheesecake. Daughter and her boyfriend (both in their 20s) had arrived from far further south for her 5th K2B and his first - both going to run, but not as elite runners. As I’d already eaten, I declined the offer of chilli stew and baked potato. Bed around 22:00, with 25% reduction in Humalin I evening dose (12 instead of usual 16 units) because of early start tomorrow.

Saturday 6th May: Woken by alarm at 02:45. Breakfast of two slices white toast with marmalade and mug of tea. Fast 5 minutes walk to bus pick up point, ready for departure at 03:30. Dosed on bus, as we drove through the darkness. Reached start in good time for runners to set off at 05:30. Meanwhile, many walkers were queuing to use chemical toilets. I reached start line at 05:47:16 (from download of my electronic timing tag, but I’ll ignore the seconds for the rest of my report).

Start 05:47

Not sure where, but at about 07:30, I sat myself on a low wall for a blood check and decided on 16 units of Humalin I instead of usual 20 units. Unzipping a gap of about 8cm in my zip-off trousers makes discrete injection into thigh possible.

Checkpoint 1 Grasmere village 09:36 (12.9 miles completed)

Checkpoint 2 Elterwater village 10:26 (15.7 miles)

Checkpoint 3 Coniston (village) Sports Club 12:38 (21.5 miles)

Food Point. Machells Coppice (18.9 miles) Stopped from about 13:00 to 13:30, long enough to take off shoes and socks to air feet, while I ate a round of cheese and onion sandwiches and 2 ginger nut biscuits, washed down with 2 cups of coffee, all supplied by organisers / volunteers. Blood glucose around 5.6mmol/l, so decided to omit short acting insulin.

Checkpoint 4 Water Park on east side of Coniston Lake 15:03 (27.8 miles)

Checkpoint 5 Lowick village 15:59 (30.6 miles). After checking in and taking a biscuit and a few more jelly sweets, I used hall toilets, then sat on chair outside to change my socks, which by now were a bit sweaty. A couple of teenage girls, St Johns first aid trainees, were intrigued by my toe socks, so I explained that they prevented blisters between toes. I’m very prone, due to third toe which has folded under second since birth. Taping just means blisters form further away from middle toe. I hope they’ll remember my tip about toe socks for some foot shapes. Perhaps I should also have said that I also have type 1 diabetes, but have never needed medical assistance on any race, as they will only ever encounter people with diabetes who have problems, instead of learning how people with diabetes avoid needing help.

Checkpoint 6 Rake crossroads on Kirkby Moor 17:22 (33.7 miles) Took a handful of jelly sweets from the huge packets offered by army cadets.

Checkpoint 7 Marton village 18:50 (37.4 miles). At the official checkpoint, where I took only a cup of squash, but no food, from sea cadets. Just beyond, a charity had set up a tent and camping chairs for their fundraisers. I asked if I could sit down while I put on my fleece, as temperature was beginning to drop. Woman was very welcoming, and then offered a cup of tea, which was a lovely suprise. After explaining that I wasn’t in their team and being assured the offer still applied, I set off with a disposable cup and lid. I had been feeling OK, but felt so much better afterwards. Found a bin further down the road.

Checkpoint 8 Dalton village 19:39 (39.6 miles). Last handful of jelly sweets from a mixing bowl held by a scout. Phoned my host family to give my estimated time of arrival at Barrow, which was earlier than the approx 21:30 they’d been told when they checked on my progress when mother collected daughter and her boyfriend who finished about 18:00, when I was on Kirkby Moor, a section which people usually find very tough.

Finish Barrow Sports Club 20:42 (42.7 miles) After a convoluted route through residential streets to the back entrance to club grounds, the last few steps are across grass, lovely and soft on feet after nearly 43 miles on hard surfaces, accompanied by cheering and clapping from supporters. Spotted host mother, then, as I entered the finish marque, I was handed a medal. I then headed to a download desk, where my electronic tag was removed from lanyard and medal was attached in its place. I gratefully took my food /drink tokens to the exit, where I rejoined host mother, and went to find toilet, then a lovely portion of meat and potato pie with mushy peas and gravy. After so many sweets and biscuits, something savoury was delicious. I decided not to use other token for beer, but to take the offer of a lift home for a bath. After removing sweaty clothes and soaking in bath, I decided against walking downstairs (far worse than going up, with tired legs). Realised I’d been awake for 19 hours, so drank my 200ml toffee flavoured UHT milk, which is excellent as a recovery drink, had 12 units of Humalin I, brushed teeth and went to sleep.

Sunday 7th May: Woke up about 06:30, listened to radio for a while, then went downstairs to make tea. Mother appeared soon after and made toast for me, while I made hot drinks for us both. Eventually, daughter and partner appeared and more tea was consumed while we chatted. Boyfriend didn’t get up before I left about 09:15, so passed on congratulations for his first K2B. Other members of family commented that his standing had increased with completion and that he might have had some explaining to do if he hadn’t. Final thanks from me, and sincere invitation to stay again if I do K2B again – three timers are considered to have reached the first level of “Ancient Order of Barking Dogs”, which makes it even more tempting. Having spotted a newly opened cafe on the way west, I aimed to stop there in the way east. I reached there about 10:30, so about right for a coffee and bacon baguette for brunch, plus a vital leg stretch. Home to ever welcoming cat by 13:00, so had a glass of squash and put the washing on to benefit from the excellent drying weather.

Following Week / Recovery
I work in various jobs and various places, so commuting can involve cycling, driving and walking or bus and walking. Some jobs involve sitting down, but with times to stand up and stretch. Another job involves dressing as an Anglo Saxon and demonstrating / supervising children threshing, winnowing, grinding grain, making bread, shield wall and wooden sword practice etc, all while wearing costume, including special shoes, which were far more comfortable with slightly sore feet two days after walk than I expected. Unfortunately, no colleagues were moved to add to my sponsorship, but I’m happy with raising £240 – well above £80 minimum required by adults. Back of right knee still didn’t feel quite right (exacerbation of an injury in 2011), so volunteered instead of running at parkrun a week after walk. I fully expect to run next time.

Key Points about Endurance Events:

Consider all aspects of logistics, including travel to / from and accommodation before / after event.
Know how your body / diabetes reacts to endurance activity, lack of sleep, travel etc.
“Any fool can be uncomfortable”, so be wise – get to know your clothing, footwear and rucksack / bumbag and how to use it, by practising before event.
Use support points, but always carry spare food and drink, in case supplies run out. Even more important if you have special dietary requirements.
Carry your own sunscreen, plasters / tape / support bandages, warm / waterproof clothing, so that you can nip problems as soon as they occur, not wait until the next checkpoint several miles later. I should have decanted some sunscreen into a film pot instead of carrying a half full bottle from last summer.
Volunteers are great – smile and say thanks as you pass / take food or drink / get timed etc !
If it stops being bearable, consider stopping and doing it next time.
Enjoy the sense of achievement.


----------



## Lindarose (May 13, 2017)

I loved reading your report Copepod. A very interesting account. It's great to read of the comradery amongst the participants and supporters. Brilliant and well done on completing 2 K2B events.  I can see why the 3rd one is tempting you


----------



## Copepod (May 13, 2017)

It's a pretty special event, and I'm honoured to be a part of it. I hope my report will be useful to anyone with diabetes doing a longish walk.


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 14, 2017)

That's fantastic and a great report of your participation in the event.  That's a long walk and a very long day.  Although I never use Type 1 as an excuse when doing exercise it is something extra (yes alright it's more than that but you know what I mean ) that others don't have to consider and can take a lot of planning and consideration.  I look on enviously when I see other cyclists just eating what they like, when they like either on the bike or when stopped just because they need an energy boost or are hungry.  I know we can't change it but if only it were that simple for us.   At the end I always think I've achieved just that little bit more compared to others.   Well done.


----------



## Copepod (May 14, 2017)

Thanks for your kind words @Matt Cycle .
When I mentioned this walk to one of my friends in real life, a man in his 40s  who has type 1 diabetes, who does orienteering, trail ultra marathons, mountain marathons, parkruns etc, he said he reckoned those of us with diabetes are better equipped for endurance events than muggles, as we have to give so much consideration to food, activity, insulin doses etc in normal life that doing something a bit extreme isn't so much of a leap as for muggles.


----------



## Ditto (May 14, 2017)

I think walks and stuff bring out the best in humans, I luv to read about it or watch films, like that walk in Spain, I was gripped. Congrats.


----------



## Copepod (May 14, 2017)

Thanks Ditto. Which walk in Spain? On TV? Santiago de Compostello? K2B isn't a pilgrimage, but the origin is an interesting story, and lots of funds have been raised over the years. It's considered normal to walk 42 odd miles for residents of Barrow and south west Lakes region and beyond. As it should be. I wanted to show that diabetes shouldn't affect the view of what's achievable.


----------

